# Crypts with holes in leaves



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

One of my crypts has a lot of holes in the leaves, I've had to remove about 4-5 leaves off of my pygmae crypt this morning due to all the sudden holes that I found in the leaves this morning. I'm curious as to why this is happening, anyone?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

If you have snails in your tank they are notorious for chewing holes in leaves, even snails so small you can barely see them, at least thats my experience.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_How long have you had this crypt?..._ Crypts are prone to crypt melt if newly planted.

_Older plant?..._ Could just be natural die off of older leaves.

_Do you have plecos?..._ Some will rasp holes in plants.

_Fertilzation?..._ Sticking a root tab underneath the base will feed the roots, since crypts are mainly roor feeders.


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Trena I've had this crypt for about 2 months now or atleast a month in a half. There weren't any holes in the leaves yesterday, although the leaves were very soft and then this morning, there were lots of holes. I have been doing quite a few water changes over the past few days after finding some BGA in my 29 gallon. 

I've been moving plants around and then doing a 10 - 20% water change to avoid any more algea of bacteria. I'm also trying to get my nitrates down, wondering if the high nitrates are part of the cause of the BGA.

This tank was doing so well and then as of the last month of so, I've been plagued with one issue after the other, i.e., stunted growth, leaving falling off, stems melting, cyano, etc. etc. I'm at my wits end!


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

Crypts will also melt for no apparent reason or after being moved around. This is the reason why I don't bother with them.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Linda... Moving crypts to a different location in the same tank can also cause them to begin to melt. This is one reason I don't like moving crypts once I have them planted; but sometimes there no choice. All the changes in your tank recently could also be causing the holes in the leaves. Crypts are easy to stress. 

Don't give up! We all go through down times with our tanks. Be consistent with it all and it will evenutally reward your efforts.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I vote for the melt, as well. Any type of environmental change, can cause a melt. If they do meltdown, remove the dieing leaves, and leave the 'stump' alone. Typically they will bounce back nice and healthy once the environment stabilizes anew.


----------

